# Graziano Pellè



## Milo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sinceramente quando era in Italia non sapevo manco dove giocava... Ma vedo che in olanda se la stà cavando molto ma molto bene!
Gioca nel Feyenoord da quasi 2 anni ed ha realizzato 41 reti in 44 presenze!! Sono grandissimi numeri! A segno anche in Europa League.

Voi lo conoscete come giocatore? In questi anni ha sicuramente i numeri dalla sua parte!


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2014)

In un altro campionato farebbe molta più fatica obiettivamente. Però peggio di qualcuno altro (tipo il numero 32 della Fiorentina) non credo farebbe.


----------



## Milo (6 Febbraio 2014)

clausola rescissoria da 7 milioni, non dico che è da prendere è, però fa piacere che un italiano in olanda si stia facendo ben vedere!


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> clausola rescissoria da 7 milioni, non dico che è da prendere è, però fa piacere che un italiano in olanda si stia facendo ben vedere!



Ma davvero ?

Fosse così se non ci fosse Pazzini un mezzo pensiero ce lo farei.


----------



## Milo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Almeno da quanto dice Wikipedia! Non so altro


----------



## raducioiu (6 Febbraio 2014)

Merito dell'Eredivisie.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Quella pippa di Matri in Eredivisie ne farebbe molti di più
stiamo parlando di un campionato in cui tolte 3/4 squadre siamo a livello serie c2


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2014)

In Italia non mi sembra che abbia lasciato grandi ricordi anzi, in Olanda sta facendo bene ma sinceramente non lo prenderei.


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Febbraio 2014)

Visto giocare ai tempi di parma, è imbarazzante. Segna in eredivisie dove uno come pazzini ne metterebbe tranquillamente 50 a stagione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Febbraio 2014)

In serie A ha avuto esperienze fallimentari al Parma, prima ancora in Serie B a Cesena hanno dei bei ricordi sia di lui che di Papa Waigo. Una delle più grandi incognite del nostro calcio, insieme a Piovaccari.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In serie A ha avuto esperienze fallimentari al Parma, prima ancora in Serie B a Cesena hanno dei bei ricordi sia di lui che di Papa Waigo. Una delle più grandi incognite del nostro calcio, insieme a Piovaccari.



Però è passato del tempo. Non voglio dire che qua avrebbe la stessa media, però sarebbe un normalissimo attaccante, al livello di Bianchi almeno.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però è passato del tempo. Non voglio dire che qua avrebbe la stessa media, però sarebbe un normalissimo attaccante, al livello di Bianchi almeno.



E' passato solo un anno e mezzo... che sia al livello di Bianchi può darsi, ma Bianchi è appunto scarsissimo, è un giocatore da Serie B.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Febbraio 2014)

non vedo cosa abbia da invidiare a un matri qualunque..forse un buon procuratore. Gli darei una chance anche in nazionale a dir la verità. Per dire ha fatto gol di pregevole fattura in Olanda,come gol di tacco o dalla distanza,quelli nonostante il campionato ridicolo li fai solo se hai determinate qualità. In italia non gli hanno mai dato le giuste occasioni,al Parma ad esempio era la riserva della riserva.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> E' passato solo un anno e mezzo... che sia al livello di Bianchi può darsi, ma Bianchi è appunto scarsissimo, è un giocatore da Serie B.



In un anno e mezzo un giocatore può maturare molto.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2014)

Toni è sbocciato a 26 anni


----------



## Serginho (7 Febbraio 2014)

E' scarsino ma giocando per secoli in Olanda ha trovato un suo equilibrio lì


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2014)

me lo ricordo per lo spareggio per accedere alle olimpiadi del 2008 italia-portogallo in under 21, fece un rigore calciandolo a cucchiaio 

sicuramente merita la nazionale più di osvaldo


----------



## Djici (7 Febbraio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> me lo ricordo per lo spareggio per accedere alle olimpiadi del 2008 italia-portogallo in under 21, fece un rigore calciandolo a cucchiaio



quindi merita il pallone d'oro


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2014)

E' cresciuto tantissimo rispetto a 2/3 anni fa. L'Eredivisie gli da possibilità di essere continuo, ma lui gioca davvero bene, aldilà dei gol.
Sia chiaro: non è da grande squadra IMHO, ma se torna in Italia può fare benissimo in una squadra come, ne dico una a caso, l'Udinese o il Genoa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> quindi merita il pallone d'oro



solo?


----------



## Djici (7 Febbraio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> solo?



se ha segnato un rigore calciando a cucchiao lo deve vincere lui.
o vale solo per pirlo ?


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Febbraio 2014)

L'Eredivise, ormai da qualche anno, è un campionato davvero mediocre. Tolto il PSV di 6-7 anni fa, non ci sono squadre in grado di dire qualcosa in Europa da un bel pò. 

Poi fisicamente è messo bene, anche se è esploso tardi potrebbe dire qualche nella nostra Serie A e magari fare una carriera alla Toni. Però non è certo da Milan


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> L'Eredivise, ormai da qualche anno, è un campionato davvero mediocre. Tolto il PSV di 6-7 anni fa, non ci sono squadre in grado di dire qualcosa in Europa da un bel pò.
> 
> Poi fisicamente è messo bene, anche se è esploso tardi potrebbe dire qualche nella nostra Serie A e magari fare una carriera alla Toni. Però non è certo da Milan



Scomodare Toni? Mmmm. Parliamo come se fosse un signor nessuno Luca. Ha riportato a suon di gol in serie A il Palermo, da capocanniere. Ha vinto il titolo di goleador aggiudicandosi la scarpa d'oro con la Fiorentina, bomber pure della coppa uefa. In Germania campionato, coppa e classifica cannonieri. Campione del mondo. 264 gol da professionista. 

Pellè segna a raffica in un campionato che non fa testo, li segnano goleade cani e porci nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Scomodare Toni? Mmmm. Parliamo come se fosse un signor nessuno Luca. Ha riportato a suon di gol in serie A il Palermo, da capocanniere. Ha vinto il titolo di goleador aggiudicandosi la scarpa d'oro con la Fiorentina, bomber pure della coppa uefa. In Germania campionato, coppa e classifica cannonieri. Campione del mondo. 264 gol da professionista.
> 
> Pellè segna a raffica in un campionato che non fa testo, li segnano goleade cani e porci nel vero senso della parola.


Concordo, il difetto di Toni è che è andato troppo tardi in una grande squadra come il Bayern, ma è stato un signor bomber, poi neanche le ultime stagioni sono state malaccio, specie quest'ultima a Verona....


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Scomodare Toni? Mmmm. Parliamo come se fosse un signor nessuno Luca. Ha riportato a suon di gol in serie A il Palermo, da capocanniere. Ha vinto il titolo di goleador aggiudicandosi la scarpa d'oro con la Fiorentina, bomber pure della coppa uefa. In Germania campionato, coppa e classifica cannonieri. Campione del mondo. 264 gol da professionista.
> 
> Pellè segna a raffica in un campionato che non fa testo, li segnano goleade cani e porci nel vero senso della parola.



Non era per sminuire Toni. Dicevo solo che magari potrebbe dare una svolta alla sua carriera più "tardi", come è stato per Toni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2014)

Come ha detto Ripper credo che Pellè possa dire la sua in una squadre tipo Genoa o Udinese.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2014)

In serie A non arriverebbe in doppia cifra


----------



## rossovero (9 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In serie A non arriverebbe in doppia cifra



In una squadra adeguata sí. C´é arrivato Matri e mille altri scarpari, ci puó arrivare Pellé


----------



## Milo (13 Settembre 2014)

...intanto è in premier ed ha fatto 3 gol in 4 partite!

oggi 2 gol e un assist, da seguire!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ...intanto è in premier ed ha fatto 3 gol in 4 partite!
> 
> oggi 2 gol e un assist, da seguire!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2014)

secondo me è doveroso che Pellè entri nel giro della nazionale, poi se dimostra di essere peggio degli altri ok, ma la vedo dura...


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In un altro campionato farebbe molta più fatica obiettivamente. Però peggio di qualcuno altro (tipo il numero 32 della Fiorentina) non credo farebbe.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però è passato del tempo. Non voglio dire che qua avrebbe la stessa media, però sarebbe un normalissimo attaccante, al livello di Bianchi almeno.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In un anno e mezzo un giocatore può maturare molto.


----------



## Milo (14 Settembre 2014)

Io fui il primo


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

Tutti gli olandesi che conosco (e sono tanti, una ventina) per prima cosa mi hanno detto che sono il sosia di Pellè, quindi non posso che essere un suo superfan. Vai Graziano! Conquista la Regina!


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Ha troppo la faccia da tipico Italiano in Inghilterra


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2014)

non che ci voglia tanto ma scommetto farà più gol lui di balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>


Non hai detto nulla, buffone


----------



## Ringhio25 (14 Settembre 2014)

Scusate ma non gioca in premier?


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2014)

Ringhio25 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non gioca in premier?



si nel Southampton... 5 partite ufficiali 4 gol e 1 assist


----------



## Heaven (16 Settembre 2014)

E' stato messo nel Dream Team della Premier al posto di Sanchez questa giornata... in coppia con Diego Costa


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2014)

Graziano you are for me Numero Uno!


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Ci manca solo che si rivaluta Pellè. Ogni campionato, comunque, fa storia a se. Lo ritengo abbastanza mediocre ma negli ultimi anni l'ha buttata sempre dentro. Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Settembre 2014)

>Beh perlomeno adesso la si finirà di dire che "segna solo perchè gioca nel mediocre campionato olandese"....segnare una doppietta in Premier all'esordio non è cosa da poco.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Altra doppietta oggi?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Altra doppietta oggi?



No.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No.



Ho visto il secondo tempo ed è l'unico che può rendersi pericoloso là davanti, è da nazionale eccome.
Oggi ha messo comunque l'assist.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2014)

Ancora lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ancora lui.



Gol fantastico,tra l'altro.


----------



## DannySa (27 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho visto il secondo tempo ed è l'unico che può rendersi pericoloso là davanti, è da nazionale eccome.
> Oggi ha messo comunque l'assist.



Mi riquoto!
Graziano king oggi


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gol fantastico,tra l'altro.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Settembre 2014)

Facile segnare in Eredivisie (cit.) 
Gol stupendo.
E' esploso tardi, può essere l'equivalente di Toni.
Con Pellé e Immobile andiamo a vincere i Mondiali in Russia


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2014)

Bomber sia dentro che fuori dal campo


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Facile segnare in Eredivisie (cit.)
> Gol stupendo.
> E' esploso tardi, può essere l'equivalente di Toni.
> Con Pellé e Immobile andiamo a vincere i Mondiali in Russia



Per lui non lo era. 4 anni ad Alkmaar, non ha fatto proprio caterve di gol.  Certo non era una prima scelta come a Rotterdam.


----------



## DannySa (27 Settembre 2014)

Cioè guardate la classifica!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2014)

Da convocare assolutamente. Alla prossima voglio il tandem offensivo Immobile-Pellè.


----------



## DannySa (27 Settembre 2014)

Mi fido di Conte, pure da estimatore del Balo non c'è proprio paragone.
Non è neanche questione di gol, è una torre in tutto e per tutto ma sa usare bene i piedi e il fisico, tra l'altro giocano sempre su di lui e non mi pare una rosa di così alto livello.
Il gol di oggi da uno spilungone del genere me lo aspetterei da Ibra, è cresciuto veramente tanto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2014)

L'italiano più forte in premier senza dubbio e senza troppa pubblicità, in nazionale subito


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2014)

Sbalutello intanto fa ridere i polli


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2014)

Sono ovviamente contento per lui!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2014)

mi auguro davvero che Conte ci faccia un pensiero


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2014)

merita di esordire in nazionale, continua così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Ma che gol ha fatto??????????? Pazzesco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2014)

Che gollazzo che ha fatto ieri  chissà che sia l'anno della consagrazione sarebbe anche ora


----------



## prebozzio (28 Settembre 2014)

Gol dell'anno del mio sosia 

[video]http://www.milanworld.net/redirect-to/?redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.foxsports.it%2Fpremier-league%2Fvideo%2Fvideo-rovesciata-pelle[/video]


----------



## numero 3 (28 Settembre 2014)

Un esempio per i nostri bamboccioni italiani che vivacchiano in tribuna e panchina se credi nelle tue capacità devi avere il coraggio di provare altri campionati anche minori come quello olandese.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2014)

secondo me è anche Koeman che sa sfruttarlo a dovere. Comunque se continua a giocare così non passerà inosservato. Non mi sorprenderebe se tipo andasse al Tottenham o all'Arsenal come riserva


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2015)

Uno potrebbe limitarsi a dire 2 gol nelle ultime 18 partite di Premier, ma va detto che per il gioco del Southampton è comunque un giocatore importantissimo. Ribadendo la sua importanza per il gioco della squadra di Koeman, era impensabile si trasformasse in un giocatore da 25 gol stagionali anche a certi livelli.


----------

